# HP F4488 printer cartridges



## vaibhavg (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,
I am planning to buy an AIO printer (Print + Scan + Copy) and have zeroed down on HP F4488, after going through a few reviews.

Till now, I have been using an old Lexmark printer, for which i could easily get the Cartridge refilled for as low as Rs.80. 

But I have read that its not possible/difficult to get the cartridges refilled for these new HP printers, and hence one is forced to buy original ones. Would like to know if this is the case with HP F4488? If yes, then is there some workaround possible? Bcoz if I hav to compulsorily buy original cartridges, then i would rather go for another model, coz the HP cartridges are quite costly as far as i kno.

These are the only doubts keeping me from purchasing this model, so awaiting a reply from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 2, 2011)

I have HP F4488 printer and it can be refilled...so don't worry ....go for it.


----------



## vaibhavg (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## kool (Jan 3, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> I have HP F4488 printer and it can be refilled...so don't worry ....go for it.



buddy how do  u refill color cartridges.???????? plzzzzzzzzzz help me... give me some tutorial, and precaution?? i tried to refill, but it starts licking from head.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2011)

^^ create a new thread and ask your question there !


----------



## jsulen (Apr 29, 2011)

Better go for buying an original and new hp 12a cartridges than sticking with your old printer cartridge.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2011)

^^ Stop spamming


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2011)

Since Op is not answering anymore and this thread is kinda old - time to close this down.


----------

